# Early Bird Specials in Fort Lauderdale



## travelplanner70 (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone know of good restuarants that have early bird specials worth going to?  I know about the 15th St. fisheries Sunset Dinner special.  Any others?  Thanks.


----------



## KenK (Mar 8, 2006)

Jo Jo....check the code for restuarant.com (see if these still work=31206 or better 33293 )

www.rusticinn.com has coupons....inexpensive at lunch...very expensive at dinner  Has seafood & crabs  Building should have been condemmed when they opened in the early 1950s....but they are waiting on it. ( Roof blew off on exterior during wilma...but IMO food is good.

I will try to find links for other places with coupons

If you have an ent book card, look here:

SE Fl Ent restaurants for 2006
Ft Lauderdale, Palm Beach & Treasure Coast 
Entertainment 2006 card numbers
expires 11/01/06
All USA cards appear the same again this year

Sorry- left off part of listing. This is the final list 

Primavera, Ft Laud #7 L&D $22.00

Mark’s Mizner Park, Boca #4 L&D $25 www.chefmark.com

Mark’s Las Olas, Ft Laud #84 L&D $28 same site no Sats all

Mark’s City Place, W.Palm Beach #125 D $25 same site no Sats

Poyal Indian, Ft Laud #110 D $15 

SeascapeCruise Port Everglades # 14 Meal $20 (fare code#ent241) 
Res Required passport or photo ID 

Fra Diavolo, Lauderhill #27 D $15

Hilton, Sunrise #56 L&D $18

Wilt Chamberlain’s Boca #34 L&D $13 www.wiltsrestaurant.com

Cami’s Miami, all, #106 L&D $12

Chalet Suzanne, Lake WALES #5 $25 www.chaletsuzanne.com

Darrels&Oliver 17, Ft Laud #87 L&D $30 Fri & Sat ng 12/15 to 4/15 

Bin 595, Plantation #38 L&D $29 sat eve ng 12/15 to 4/15

La Tasca, Miami Lakes #32 L&D $27 before 6:30 PM Sats


Chef’s Palette, Ft Laud #147 L&D $20 www.artinstitute.com

5150, Boca #136 L&D $24 (in the Marriott) 

Sebastian’s, Palmbeach Gardens, #100 L&D $23 (in the Marriott)

Moroccan Nights, Boca #17 L&D $22 

La Valentina, Adventura #41 L&D $21 before 7PM fri & Sat

Cilantros, Plantation #35 L&D $20 (in the Sheraton Suites)

McDivots, Margate #92 L&D $20 in the Carolina CC

Peyton’sPlace, Sawgrass #155 L&D $19 in the Crown Plaza

Borinqueya, Davie #2 L&D $18 no sats- no fri =12/15 to 4/15

IncaGrill, Boca #6 L&D $18 no sats-no fri=12/15 to 4/15

Massimo’s, Lake Worth #77 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Primrose, Coral Springs #42 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Regalo, Ft Laud #51 L&D $18 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Spazio, Ft Laud # 62 L&D $18 no sats next to beach place

Bellagio, W Palm #159 L&D $17 no sats- fri before 6 PM

LaStella, Sunrise #58 D $16 no sats -no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Sage,Ft Laud # 53 L&D $13 no fr/sat 12/15 to 4/15 www.sagecafe.com

El Tropico, Pem. Pines #47 L&D $15 anytime

Madison Green,Royal PB #123 L&D $15 www.madisongreengolf.com

Hot Gumbo!, PortStLucie #24 L&D $15 anytime

Vienna, Davie #94 L&D $15 no sats-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Paella, Pem.Pines #29 L&D $13 anytime

Palace,Davie #50 L&D $13 fri & sat before 6:30 PM

Sal’s Italian, All #68 L&D $13 anytime

Abocoa CC, Jupiter # 19 Lunch only $12

Shirttail Charlies, Ft Laud, #10 D $24 no sats 

GardenCafe, Dania #97 L&D $20 anytime in FLL Hilton

PizzaA’More, DelRay # 74 L&D $20 anytime

Plumbagos, PB Gardens

Plumbagos, PB Gardens # 90 L&D $20 no Fri&Sat eve from 1/15-4/15 

GoulashCharda, Hollywd #150 L&D $19 (excel E. European)

Clubhouse, DaniaJaiAlai #61 D $17 all games

HuricaneCafe, Juno # 43 L&D $17 anytime

Beach’s, Hollywd #40 L&D $17 anytime

Menfil, Sunrise #16 L&D $16 anytime

TwistedGrille, Stuart #65 L&D $16 anytime

MiCasaSuCasa, FtLaud #1 L&D $14 anytime

TijuanaTaxi, Davie # 81 L&D $14 no sat-no fri 12/15 to 4/15

Vincent’s, Coral Springs #13 L&D $14 no earlybirds -anytime

JJ Muggs, LakeWorth # 128 L&D $13 anytime

MuggsGrill, Coral Springs # 143 L&D $13 fri&sat before 6PM

NewLilyGarden, CoconutCreek #22 D $13 no earlybirds

SouthShores, Lake Worth #33 L&D $13 anytime

FerroItalian,Tamarc #23 L&D $12 no earlybirds

GGNewYork Ft Laud #60 L&D $15 no birds

BalHarbourBistro, BalHarbour #30 D $20 anytime after 5 PM

** Shirttails has a free launch (tips) that will take you to the theater after dinner, and pick you up. The parking there is free, no valet. Cost of dinner may offset parking costs in the theater areas.

www.restaurant.com for dining certificates. watch the TUG BBS for 1/2 price codes. WWW.idine.com for $$ off direct from Credit Card. 

www.entertainment.com should have free shipping and $5.00 off after the first book purchased direct-or registered-from local sources. The books usually go down to $10.00 in the spring. Call establishment before you go to avoid a surprise. Some go out of business fast. Please let me know if this list needs modifcations


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Lunch Special-Blue Moon Fish Co*

Jo Jo
Blue Moon Fish co has a wonderful menu and half price lunch,wine and half price desserts right on the waterway. No coupon needed. Concierge at Sheraton told us about it. Dine and enjoy the boats passing by.

http://www.bluemoonfishco.com/menu.html


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ken -thanks for the Ent. Book deals.  I'll definitely bring my card down.  

pcgirl 54 - Thanks for Blue Moon tip.  I assume the half price desserts goes witht he half-price lunch?  Sounds great!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Blue Moon Cafe*

Yes ,it's half price for each of the three: dessert, wine and meal. There is a special luncheon menu,just double check with the waiter, Its on Commercial , a left off 1A,go over the little bridge and it's on the right but not on the main street,tucked in a small parking lot. It was 3.00 for valet parking. Nice selection,great service and view. About 15 minutes north from the Sheraton Yankee Trader at Ft Lauderdale Beach.


----------

